# Dirty purple shrimp!



## zoon (5 Aug 2010)

After the shrimp disaster that was smoking filter and lots of dead shrimp, I bought lots of shrimp/fish/plants from a man who was getting rid of his tank.  He had a massive colony of crystal blue shrimp and cherry shrimp (fire red or super red variety or whatever tyhey call the soid bright red ones!)  But big mistake being that they interbred so I also have some dodgy dirty purple ones!

There are only a few of the bright red cherry shrimp left and now I'm wondering whether to fish out al the blue/purple shrimp and leave ony the good red ones int he shrimp tank to try and gets a nice line breeding, rather than end up with a tank of interbred purple freaks!

If I do, the only place I have to put the CBS is int he big tank, where I assume they'l make nice angel fish snacks.  Or sell them, but who wants to buy dodgy purple shrimp?


----------



## chrisfraser05 (5 Aug 2010)

TBH I'd prob be interested in some if I was in the UK just now!


----------



## Garuf (5 Aug 2010)

If you breed crystal reds and blues together you get a black or muddy brown shrimp, sometimes blue depending on the original speicies. Without pictures I'm not sure I believe this. :?


----------



## mr. luke (12 Aug 2010)

You mentioned cherries (neocaridina) and blue crystals (caridina).
They are not possiable to interbreed.
Id post up some pics and youll probably get a better id on the ''blue crystals'' 
As garuf already stated, you shouldnt get purple if you hybridise shrimps, the most likely occurance is clear - light brown.


----------



## zoon (13 Aug 2010)

Ok, google mislead me!  I actually have blue pearls.

Not well versed on the subject of shrimp as you can tell.  

They are certainly a reddish purple.  My camera isn't good enough to take a focused pic (it's on my phone)


----------

